# I am a criminal



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

File this one under #IH8NY or #BadLegislation. 

Here is the Suffolk County law regarding "Outdoor Restraint of Pets". https://ecode360.com/15740177
If you read the "legislative intent" you'll probably agree that it is well-intentioned. But it has made me a criminal several times over because 1) I didn't know about it, and 2) Parts of it don't apply to common-sense.

My crime, stated broadly, is that I tied my 5-month old pup to the backyard deck railing with a 6-foot lead for a couple of hours and then tied him with that same lead to a tie-out stake in the front yard for another hour or so. I did those things because it was a beautiful day out, and the husband and I were doing yard cleaning. We didn't care for the dog constantly biting our shoes, biting the rake, biting, biting, biting, and we put out moss killer in half of the backyard to boot. Didn't want him wandering over there getting moss killer on his paws.

Well, surprise, surprise, surprise... it is against the law here to:

:surprise:tether, leash, fasten, secure, restrain, chain or tie a dog to any object with a device that is less than 15 feet in length;
:surprise:tether, leash, fasten, secure, restrain, chain or tie a dog to any stationary object outdoors for more than one continuous hour in any continuous twelve-hour period between the hours of 6:00 a.m. and 11:00 p.m.
:surprise: tether, leash, fasten, secure, restrain, chain or tie a dog to any stationary object outdoors if the dog is:
less than six months of age.

I'm hoping y'all don't see me on "Cops" or some animal rescue show.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I tethered my puppy to me when he was little. I am an object. The tether was 4’ Long. I would be a criminal there too.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It doesn't mention the owner to be present or not.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Must be a county thing. Up here in Wayne county what you did would be the norm. 
And they better not drive by club training days....
Actually people have called the cops on us saying the club was fighting dogs....


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

It looks like this legislation is made to deter chainspots.
If a dog had for example a well anchored chainspot,with a 10 foot chain and decent shelter and access to water,that's far more room than virtually any kennelled dog will have.
But you can legally put a dog in a dark 3x6 kennel all day.

A lot of dogs do better chained than in kennels imo,they get to self exercise a little bit and be out in the elements whenever they choose.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What a strange law!After 11:00 pm it's ok?!I'll watch for you on Cops [email protected],lol


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

This is the law in Austin Texas. It doesn't apply here since we dont live in a city or town.

Tethering of Dogs
Leaving a dog alone on a chain or a tether is prohibited by city law (Austin City Code Section 3-4-2)

Anti-chain Ordinance At-a-Glance

§ 3-4-2 - RESTRAINT REQUIREMENTS FOR DOGS ON PRIVATE PROPERTY.
(A) Except as provided in Subsection (B), a person may not restrain a dog with a chain or tether unless the person is holding the chain or tether. (B) The prohibition of Subsection (A)* does not apply to a temporary restraint: *(1) during a lawful animal event, veterinary treatment, grooming, training, or law enforcement activity; or (2) that is required to protect the safety or welfare of a person or the dog, if the dog's owner or handler remains with the dog throughout the period of restraint. (C) A person restraining a dog with a chain or tether shall attach the chain or tether to a properly fitting collar or harness worn by the dog. A person may not wrap a chain or tether directly around a dog's neck. A person may not restrain a dog with a chain or tether that weighs more than 1/18 of the dog's body weight. A chain or tether used to restrain a dog must, by design and placement, be unlikely to become entangled. (D) A person may not restrain a dog in a manner that does not allow the dog to have access to necessary shelter and water. (E) A person may not restrain a dog in a manner that allows the dog to move outside the person's property. (F) A person may not keep six or more dogs, other than puppies less than six months old, unless the dogs are kept in an enclosure that meets the requirements prescribed by Section 3-2-13 ( Enclosure for Dogs ).
Source: 1992 Code Sections 3-1-2 and 3-3-8; Ord. 031009-9; Ord. 031211-11; Ord. 20070607-011.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 12, 2017)

That is interesting. Where I live now, it is illegal to leave your dog in the backyard even if it is fenced in. How do I know that? I just had the police come up to my door last night to tell me that some neighbors were concerned about my dog and that it had been left out "all day" and that it was against the rules for the dog to be outside without supervision. I laughed and told them the dog was in a crate all day and I was inside making dinner/eating so I was also watching her while taking care of myself. Then I received a beautiful note that told me that if I am going to abuse my dog by leaving her outside "all day" then these concerned neighbors will take her and give her a loving home. Now I am afraid of leaving my dog outside without being at the ready to beat someone up who tries to steal her.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

hazmat said:


> That is interesting. Where I live now, it is illegal to leave your dog in the backyard even if it is fenced in. How do I know that? I just had the police come up to my door last night to tell me that some neighbors were concerned about my dog and that it had been left out "all day" and that it was against the rules for the dog to be outside without supervision. I laughed and told them the dog was in a crate all day and I was inside making dinner/eating so I was also watching her while taking care of myself. Then I received a beautiful note that told me that if I am going to abuse my dog by leaving her outside "all day" then these concerned neighbors will take her and give her a loving home. Now I am afraid of leaving my dog outside without being at the ready to beat someone up who tries to steal her.


Could you invite your neighbours over to meet you and the dog, and clear up their misconceptions?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 12, 2017)

Dunkirk said:


> Could you invite your neighbours over to meet you and the dog, and clear up their misconceptions?


If I knew which neighbors said it. But here I have at least 12 people that can see into my yard from their house and another heaven knows how many that can see my yard as they go on their morning/evening walks with their own pups. I may or may not have taken a more passive-aggressive stance and put up a large cardboard in my backyard that says "The dog is happy, healthy and well taken care of. Thank you for your concern and for bringing the police to my door. They enjoyed kisses and belly rubs too."


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

hazmat said:


> That is interesting. Where I live now, it is illegal to leave your dog in the backyard even if it is fenced in. How do I know that? I just had the police come up to my door last night to tell me that some neighbors were concerned about my dog and that it had been left out "all day" and that it was against the rules for the dog to be outside without supervision. I laughed and told them the dog was in a crate all day and I was inside making dinner/eating so I was also watching her while taking care of myself. Then I received a beautiful note that told me that if I am going to abuse my dog by leaving her outside "all day" then these concerned neighbors will take her and give her a loving home. Now I am afraid of leaving my dog outside without being at the ready to beat someone up who tries to steal her.


Gosh, I'm glad that isn't the law here!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hazmat said:


> hank you for your concern and for bringing the police to my door. They enjoyed kisses and belly rubs too."


are you sure you want to tell the neighborhood you were giving kisses and belly rubs to the police?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

[email protected] how is Boone? We need some pics!


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

OH my! Genali is "staked" to my leg right now on a a 3 foot lead. She needed some quiet time (OK, ok ok, I needed the quiet time).

But, no worries, hubby will bail me out. NO WAY will he take on this pup alone!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I hope there is some kind common sense used to charge someone but I’m sure it’s targeted more for the dogs that are not so lucky. It may be because all the many dog fighting rings.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

*DingDingDing!*



wolfy dog said:


> It doesn't mention the owner to be present or not.


 You are correct! This is but one of MANY glaring oversights in this piece of... _legislation_.

Not only was I present, or mostly present (within sight distance or earshot), the pup could move to shade or sun as he liked and while he was staked out front I gave him water. With ice cubes, even!

If any busybody neighbor (and thank God I have none of those) had called the cops or animal welfare, I think the cops would've seen that the intent of the law was upheld, but the point is that if someone WANTS TO GET YOU on technicalities, they can.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

cloudpump said:


> Must be a county thing. Up here in Wayne county what you did would be the norm.
> And they better not drive by club training days....
> Actually people have called the cops on us saying the club was fighting dogs....


I'm in Suffolk County, but stupid laws seem to be the norm in New York state. I think upstaters have it a little easier but not by much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Digs1 said:


> It looks like this legislation is made to deter chainspots.
> If a dog had for example a well anchored chainspot,with a 10 foot chain and decent shelter and access to water,that's far more room than virtually any kennelled dog will have.
> But you can legally put a dog in a dark 3x6 kennel all day.
> 
> A lot of dogs do better chained than in kennels imo,they get to self exercise a little bit and be out in the elements whenever they choose.


Judging by the "legislative intent" it's meant to prevent abuse. It's probably meant to prevent those sad cases of dogs left out in bad weather for days and days, dogs with embedded chains, dogs with hardly any water or food. Let me be politically sensitive and say that the changing demographic trends have brought the questionable cultural enrichment of animal fighting (roosters and dogs), and this law may be partially intended to make it easier for authorities to impound fighting dogs.

However.. 90 minutes tied outside on a 6' lead does not an abused dog make, and you'd hope that elected officials could stop for a minute and figure that out but NOOooooo. I wonder if any of them own pets besides cats and fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

dogma13 said:


> What a strange law!After 11:00 pm it's ok?!I'll watch for you on Cops [email protected],lol


Lawbreaker! Nope, I read that it is _not_ allowed to tether the dog between 11P and 6A, so I wonder what the heck people who work nights do, or mid-shifts... What is so bad about those hours? In summers, it might be cooler out there, especially for those houses that have no AC. Was the intent to prevent nuisance barking? 

Truly, no one writing this set of laws considered that some people in the county might not have air conditioning.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Nurse Bishop said:


> This is the law in Austin Texas. It doesn't apply here since we dont live in a city or town.
> 
> Tethering of Dogs
> Leaving a dog alone on a chain or a tether is prohibited by city law (Austin City Code Section 3-4-2)
> ...


There's all kinds of "does not apply" in that legislation to make that _so much more sensible_, specifically "required to protect the safety or welfare of a person or the dog." That right there was why I tethered my pup. Why on earth legislators from NY could not be bothered to look at other states/counties' existing legislation and take some cues from them, I don't know.

Oh, wait... It's because NY's legislators think they're more sophisticated and wise than anybody else on earth!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> [email protected] how is Boone? We need some pics!


Boon is so cute; you are sweet to ask about him. One ear was up yesterday and his adult top incisors are coming in fast! I hate Facebook but I set up a page for him. (What will FB do with mined dog data?) He's a good boy so he'll friend anyone who asks!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Animal laws can be pretty ridiculous (though sound in their intentions). Even at the town level. For instance we are not allowed to have ball pythons in my town. Wouldn't want them getting a foothold in the swamps and breeding. Never mind that they can't even thrive in your house unless you spend enough money to mimic the climate of Sub Saharan Africa. And if it goes below 80 degrees in their enclosure they their eggs usually don't incubate. They may make it in July/August around here, but any eggs they lay will not hatch come September. Plus, they only eat small rodents. BUT Burmese Pythons are destroying Fla (it genuinely is a problem). Never mind Ball Pythons are shrimps compared to Burms, and never mind we don't have the Everglades as a suitable habitat. Never mind my town is 3 miles long and Ball Pythons are perfectly legal in the towns on either side and everywhere else in NJ. 

We are also not allowed to leave a dog outside all day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

hazmat said:


> That is interesting. Where I live now, it is illegal to leave your dog in the backyard even if it is fenced in. How do I know that? I just had the police come up to my door last night to tell me that some neighbors were concerned about my dog and that it had been left out "all day" and that it was against the rules for the dog to be outside without supervision. I laughed and told them the dog was in a crate all day and I was inside making dinner/eating so I was also watching her while taking care of myself. Then I received a beautiful note that told me that if I am going to abuse my dog by leaving her outside "all day" then these concerned neighbors will take her and give her a loving home. Now I am afraid of leaving my dog outside without being at the ready to beat someone up who tries to steal her.


WOW, your neighbors are JERKS!!! I hope you will consider putting some wifi security cameras outside the house so you can monitor your backyard AND your front yard so that if jerk neighbors trespass (put up some signs, too), you'll know. 

I did not think it was possible to out-do NY in stupid laws but YOU WIN THIS ONE.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> WOW, your neighbors are JERKS!!! I hope you will consider putting some wifi security cameras outside the house so you can monitor your backyard AND your front yard so that if jerk neighbors trespass (put up some signs, too), you'll know.
> 
> I did not think it was possible to out-do NY in stupid laws but YOU WIN THIS ONE.


That is stealing property (dogs are considered 'property') which is a felony. I got this info from an AC officer. Educate them and tell them you will report them to the police as soon as your dog goes missing. That hopefully will shut them up. Wish people wold be so concerned about neglected and hungry children. We seem to know more about each other's animals than about the children that live or suffer in our neighborhoods.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> That is stealing property (dogs are considered 'property') which is a felony. I got this info from an AC officer. Educate them and tell them you will report them to the police as soon as your dog goes missing. That hopefully will shut them up. Wish people wold be so concerned about neglected and hungry children. We seem to know more about each other's animals than about the children that live or suffer in our neighborhoods.


Heck with that- report them as soon as they trespass on the property. And I 100% agree with you about animals vs children, though I am not happy that many children seem to have to be tethered- 'can't let 'em walk to the park on their own lest CPS come arrest a parent- but dogs?? Oh no, you CAN'T tether THEM.

People have gone CRAZY.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm in Suffolk County, but stupid laws seem to be the norm in New York state. I think upstaters have it a little easier but not by much.


That's because upstate starts in ithaca....lol, poor cynthia has no clue....
The closer you get to downstate, the worse it gets.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Hazmat, I read about your dog loving neighbors and I thought hey, didn't the Japanese eat dogs? So all I could find is this. Don't read this if you are sweemish. Its titled 
restaurant-found-in-tokyo-serving-dog-meat-we-investigate/
https://soranews24.com/2012/06/27/restaurant-found-in-tokyo-serving-dog-meat-we-investigate/


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Judging by the "legislative intent" it's meant to prevent abuse. It's probably meant to prevent those sad cases of dogs left out in bad weather for days and days, dogs with embedded chains, dogs with hardly any water or food. Let me be politically sensitive and say that the changing demographic trends have brought the questionable cultural enrichment of animal fighting (roosters and dogs), and this law may be partially intended to make it easier for authorities to impound fighting dogs.
> 
> However.. 90 minutes tied outside on a 6' lead does not an abused dog make, and you'd hope that elected officials could stop for a minute and figure that out but NOOooooo. I wonder if any of them own pets besides cats and fish.


I can imagine a lot of the abused dogs that get rescued are spotted because they're on chains,the ones in kennels for long periods probably aren't as lucky.

The breed that cannot be mentioned (against site rules) when bred for it's real job will chew up a kennel and needs to burn off more energy than any normal dog so a chainspot is better for it.

Realistically it does no good at all imo,it'll just hide these dogs away from the public eye in kennels,where they'll live poorer quality lives and the poorly cared for ones won't be seen.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Hazmat, I read about your dog loving neighbors and I thought hey, didn't the Japanese eat dogs? So all I could find is this. Don't read this if you are sweemish. Its titled
> restaurant-found-in-tokyo-serving-dog-meat-we-investigate/
> https://soranews24.com/2012/06/27/restaurant-found-in-tokyo-serving-dog-meat-we-investigate/


Lots of other cultures eat dogs. Apparently Westerners are "unusual" in that we view dogs and cats as friends and hunting partners but never food. 
The American Indians sometimes ate dogs, but usually as part of rituals. Dogs were more valuable as sentries and workers than they were as a source of nutrition, even in the harsh winters.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

cloudpump said:


> That's because upstate starts in ithaca....lol, poor cynthia has no clue....
> The closer you get to downstate, the worse it gets.



Pretty sure a place described as 10 sq miles surrounded by reality should not be the example of upstate NY. LOL Ithaca is it's only little world of cool vibes, massage therapists and psycho-analysts. Lots of drug paraphernalia shops and any ethnic food you want.


----------

